# ‘I solved 5 sides and didn’t solve the last one!’ prank cube



## 1001010101001 (Jan 14, 2018)

I used two stickerless cubes and swapped the pieces.


----------



## KeannyThe6x6 (Jan 14, 2018)

Cool


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 14, 2018)

officially endorsed by t o p s p e e d c u b e r Justin Barker!


----------



## Not AAron (Jan 14, 2018)

I love it!

But is that a solid orange edge piece on top there? Not that most people would notice when scrambled (or solved for that matter).


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jan 14, 2018)

Haha that's a genius idea! I definitely must do this and bring it to comps!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 6, 2018)

Nice, its even my main 3x3.


----------

